# No period 7 weeks after D&C



## dreamscape11

Okay, so about 8 week ago I got the dreadful news that my baby's heart had stopped beating at my 9.5 week ultrasound. I am currently 7 weeks post D&C and still have not had a period. My doc told me it could take 2-6 weeks, so after AF didn't show I called them and his colleague there told me not to worry, it could take up to 10 weeks. Also, I have researched Dr. Google and found that many women didn't get their periods for quite awhile after their D&C's. I am not too worried about it, but impatient because my doc is making wait two cycles before doing an FET. I have had two prior losses to this one, both of which AF returned 6 weeks later as predicted, but this was my first D&C.
So, here's the next issue...my nipples have been slightly sore for over a week now. This is usually a sign AF is about to rear her ugly head, but it has also been an early PG sign for all of my pregnancies (4). I have also been having some mild cramping off and on for about 5 days...I normally only get cramps the day AF starts, but remember having similar cramps with this last pregnancy in the beginning. I might be imagining the frequent peeing and frequent hunger pangs.
Here is some background: Husband and I tried for 1 year before seeing an RE and have never stopped trying (about 5 years). I have PCOS, a tilted stenotic cervix, and only one fallopian tube. My first pregnancy was conceived with Clomid and BDing - resulted in Blighted Ovum and natural miscarriage. My second pregnancy was an IUI - resulting in live birth (Thank God!). My third pregnancy was a surprise ectopic (so no meds and just BDing) - this is when I lost my tube. My fourth pregnancy was a first attempt with IVF - resulting in a D&C because baby had Triploidy and heart stopped beating in utero.
I feel silly even asking, and terrified to take a test - but what do you all think? Is it even possible for a new PG based on my past? Some times I think "Maybe?" and then shoot the idea down and feel silly for even entertaining the idea. It just seems too impossible! I probably should just POAS already, but anyone with a prior loss can understand how daunting that is...


----------



## dreamscape11

Oh yeah - and I should have added that about a week after my D&C, my husband and I started BDing with reckless abandon like every other day (at least 3 times a week). Only this past week have slowed down for some reason and it's been over a week now since we last BDed.


----------



## donna noble

Don't feel silly! I can't speak to the health issues, but if you are prepared for a negative then what do you have to lose? Best wishes :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I would go ahead and POAS at this point. I wouldn't be able to wait any longer...I'm almost 4 weeks post D&C and am antsy for AF! My RE said if AF doesn't show by week 6, they can do blood work to see where I am in my cycle. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## sweetbebe

Sounds like you know your body and recognize familiar symptoms. Sorry for your losses! I too am 7 weeks post D&C with no af. I have no willpower and already took 2 hpt tests, both negative. Am so anxious for af to just show her ugly face already!!


----------



## sweetbebe

I also spoke with my ob and they said its completely normal and won't see me unless it's been 12 wks with no af!! :nope:


----------



## Maregracy

I am sorry... Can they do a blood test? Maybe the nurse can order it for you...? Just to give you peace of mind.


----------



## dreamscape11

donna noble said:


> Don't feel silly! I can't speak to the health issues, but if you are prepared for a negative then what do you have to lose? Best wishes :)

I know I should just do it...I guess just starting AF would seem less depressing to me than getting a BFN. But on the other hand, at least I would know! I think I am going to go buy a pee stick tonight.


----------



## dreamscape11

Maregracy said:


> I am sorry... Can they do a blood test? Maybe the nurse can order it for you...? Just to give you peace of mind.

Yes, my RE nurse offered for me to come in and get a blood test. I don't know why I won't do it, I actually feel kind of stupid even entertaining the idea I could be pregnant...I told the nurse I would wait a few weeks before getting the blood work to see if AF would start first. I am going to get a test tonight.


----------



## dreamscape11

sweetbebe said:


> I also spoke with my ob and they said its completely normal and won't see me unless it's been 12 wks with no af!! :nope:

Wow! Mine did at least offer to give me some bloodwork. 12 weeks is a long time and I definitely don't want to wait that long. I am ready to move on and try again. I am pretty certain that you can get a shot that will restart your period, which is what I want to do if there is nothing by next week.


----------



## sweetbebe

what exactly do they give you a shot of to start your period?


----------



## xoxo4angel

sweetbebe said:


> what exactly do they give you a shot of to start your period?

If I'm not mistaken they can give a Provera shot.


----------



## dreamscape11

xoxo4angel said:


> sweetbebe said:
> 
> 
> what exactly do they give you a shot of to start your period?
> 
> If I'm not mistaken they can give a Provera shot.Click to expand...

If Provera is progesterone, then that is what it is. It has something to do with loading you full of it and when it drops rapidly your period starts. I have never had it before, but that is how I understood it and am thinking about trying it if my period doesn't start by next week. I am ready to move on.

I took an HPT yesterday...BFN! Who was I kidding anyway?:nope:


----------



## Maregracy

Sorry.., mine is still bfn too. Ugh.


----------



## sweetbebe

I actually spoke to my dr. Today and she said if I don't get my period in a week I can come in for bloodworm and provera (pill forms). Curious to see how it worked for people who took it..


----------



## dreamscape11

Well, I broke down and POAS and it was a BFN! I was bummed for a few days, but AF started on Tuesday this week which is actually good news since it has been a long 8 weeks since my D&C and means that after my next cycle we can do the FET. I am ready to move on and do it already!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry Dreamscape. At least now you know where you are and can get back in the ttc game! I didn't have to wait 8 weeks, but I know I was relieved that my 1st AF came yesterday. I now have a sense of direction! Hope this finds you in better spirits!


----------

